# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  North Carolina part-time sublease

## Britt Clark

Please contact: Britt.Clark@walmart.com or 912-591-6959. Walmart is excited to announce that we are recruiting for Walmart Vision practices in: *Burlington, Cameron, Chapel Hill, Charlotte, Gastonia, Clinton, Concord, Elizabeth City, Fayetteville, Greensboro, Kinston, Laurinburg, Nashville, Oxford, Raleigh, Raleigh East, Richlands, Spring Lake, Tarboro, West Jefferson & Wilson* in the state of North Carolina!  These opportunities will provide an Independent Optometrist with the opportunity to establish a *branch office* adjacent to a Fortune #1 retailer.  Independent Optometrist lease office space and equipment at very affordable fair market value rates, while owning, operating, and managing their own practices, including:

Determining Days and Hours of your Eyecare practiceSetting your preferred Professional Exam & Service FeesSetting your preferred Patient Appointment and Workflow schedule

----------

